# Model Ship kits



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

For no sensible reason I have developed a strong wish to make a model of the Victory.
There are many kits available but I am at a loss about possible missing parts, quality etc.
As the sailor said to the girl, "never done this before" so welcome comments and suggestions about the available kits.
Not to clutter up SN my email is [email protected]

Regards to all
Chas


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Chas, Boy you certainly like challenges, this must be one of the hardest Ships to Model. For me a good reasonably priced kit is the Billings ones. Everyone has a budget, but this is a middle of the range priced one. I am sure you will find a Canadian/USA stockist, but the company delivers worldwide.

But please think carefully, these kits and the subject you have chosen are for experienced modellers. Good luck

http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing-boats-victory.html


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

caledonia2006 said:


> Hi Chas, Boy you certainly like challenges, this must be one of the hardest Ships to Model. For me a good reasonably priced kit is the Billings ones. Everyone has a budget, but this is a middle of the range priced one. I am sure you will find a Canadian/USA stockist, but the company delivers worldwide.
> 
> But please think carefully, these kits and the subject you have chosen are for experienced modellers. Good luck
> 
> http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing-boats-victory.html


Appreciate and thank you for the comments and warning and have yet to make up my mind. Have never tried a ship model but used to do a lot of light carpentry and wood lathe work as a hobby. In the long cold Canadian winter my wife and I normaly do very large jigsaw puzzles. Thought that a model might be an interesting change of pace.
regards Chas


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

For what you are getting I would say that is a pretty fair price ,one things for sure it will keep you busy for a while best wishes


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Charles. Being on the left hand side of the pond as I am, may I suggest you look at Historicships.com based in Florida. A very good web site and a reputable dealer. He has several HMS Victory models for sale by different manufacturers, each has a description of the construction method and degree of difficulty. HMS Victory will give several Canadian winter worth of work if a plank on frame model. This site also sells wood and spares for all the kits, best of luck. Rgds Jon


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Chas, Why not start with a simpler plank-on-frame kit such as the one below, it will occupy you for one winter, and by the end you will have acquired all the basic skills. Remember there are plenty people in this forum happy to help, including myself.

http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing_boats_norden.html

This is my finished effort. (Sorry, don't know how to post the pictures vertically.)









When I did the Billings 'Cutty Sark' I was working, so with limited time it too 3 years to build.









Good Luck. Derek


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Charles. Derek is very correct about starting with a simpler kits to acquire basic skills. Sam Howes at Cornwall model boats is a great guy and will talk you though the process of choosing a kit. Research is the name of the game in modeling, the burnout effect also comes into play if you get very complicated kit, I always have two or three models on the go. Another thought is that if you purchase a model from a UK store it will be less VAT and that will more than cover the postage to Canada. Rgds Jon


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Caledonia 2006.

Regarding your model of the Cutty Sark. The square sails should be fastened to the jack-stay, the iron rod that you have put a little in front of the top of the yards, so that the sails when seen from the angle of this photograph cover the yards. I must say that as the sails now are fastened it rather spoils an otherwise lovely model.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Stein, I made this model about 25 Years ago, strictly from the Billings Plans at that time. I believe they have re-issued the kit, so perhaps they have corrected the error you point out. Afraid I am no sailing ship expert. Regards Derek


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the interesting comments. However it appears that I will have ro delay this project as the days ahead tend to be full of other priorities.
First thing first, having an "oyster party" this weekend where we fill the house with friends, slurp oysters till we cannot slurp any more then make an oyster stew with the rest to finish off the day's indulgence.

Then, looming in must do things there is of course the Lobster "season" approaching.

Never fails to amaze me that doing nothing can keep one so busy.......

Only real problem is trying to find something to really complain about, have had a very lucky life so far and wish the same to all of you.

Incidentally looking at my old discharge book the other day I realise that I have a post war credit to eleven pounds odd. Was never told how (if possible) I could cash that. Way back then it was a good lump of money but probably wouldnt buy a pint nowadays.

Chas


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

caledonia2006 said:


> Thanks Stein, I made this model about 25 Years ago, strictly from the Billings Plans at that time. I believe they have re-issued the kit, so perhaps they have corrected the error you point out. Afraid I am no sailing ship expert. Regards Derek
> 
> View attachment 38438


Strangely they do not seem to have done that. http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing_boats_cutty_sark.html Maybe they believe the sails are much easier to bend this way?
Did an Airfix plastic model of the Cuty Sark once, without sails. Plastic shrouds with ratlines on a small scale did not turn out to be very impressive, and some of the yards were too thin, but with all parts ready for painting and gluing there was no need to spend more than a week on the model.


----------

